# Anybody have experience with oddballfish.com?



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi

I was wondering if any of you have experience with oddballfish.com and if you did, what your review of it was? I just ordered 2 GBRs and 2 thread fin rainbows and I was wondering how the shipping was and how they arrived because of them being stationed in Australia and me being in NY. Also, if you ordered GBRs as well, did you get an even # of males and females like they said because I want to attempt to breed them. It would be great if any of you could answer these questions! Thanks


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Fast shipping and very well packed. I order all my Rams exclusively from Oddball.

Cheers, Orlando


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Did you get an even # of males and females? Thanks for responding


----------

